# just back from fin,feather,fur



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

that store must be gettin ready to compete w/cabelas . the fishing dept. was awesome as usual.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I was there last weekend getting a new fishing and hunting licence. What a place. Sure has changed over the years.


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

i made a trek down there last year great store.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

I haave tried repeatedly to get them to sponsor our catfish tournament trail. I can not even get an answer from them. Maybe they are above us little guys now. Our sponsors get promoted, but FFF get a big thumbs down for local, comunity support.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

The Fins' community outreach goes far with many organizations, beyond that of fishing even. 

Simply due to a lack of response to your particular inquiry, doesn't make them any less involved elsewhere. 

Obviously with your subjective public criticisim, they made a good choice to abstain.

Top notch selection,customer service and fair pricing at the Fin.

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

It is a great store. They let us put flyers there for our crappie tournament as well as the Hawg Fest. LOTS of great crappie fishing stuff too!


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2007)

do they carry firearms? have been looking for a turkey gun, but cannot find anything local.


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes they do carry firearms.
http://www.finfeatherfuroutfitters.com/


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

The Fin Rocks!! The owner is a super nice guy and Steve in the fishing dept. "is the Man!!" Great selection and service. Been going to "The Fin" since it was in the other building (years ago) and if I remember right, it was just 1 room when it started out.  WB


----------



## bimhoff07 (Mar 9, 2006)

Yes, the old building is just down the road from it and isn't much to look at. The new place is like a palace in comparison. I am fortunate enough to live about 15 minutes from the Fin, which is great considering the nearest Bass Pro Shop is 3.5 hours away and Cabela's not much better!


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

I have to agree with the others i have always been treated good by fin when they were in the old building and the new. I have my flyers out and always chat with them for way to long when there.


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

bimhoff, your lucky!!! We are about an hour away from the Fin, seems like it takes forever to get there!! WB


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i have been going there since the old store too.nowthey have a range downstairs and gun rental. i don't know how long it's been there ,i may have missed ir. i am an hour away and glad for it if ya know what i mean.


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

freyedknot said:


> just back from fin,feather,fur
> 
> that store must be gettin ready to compete w/cabelas . the fishing dept. was awesome as usual.


My dad and I were there as well . We parked next to a blue van with an OGF sticker on the back window . I love that place . They have such a good selection . (bass guy speaking)

Last week was the first time I had ever been to Cabela's(WV) ; I didn't think it was anything special .


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Maybe I made a mistake by saying Fin doesn't support the community. I know they do. I was just disappoimted that they never even bothered to respond to respond to me at all. Being told no to our request does not bother me or turn me against a company. Being ignored and not answered could be taken to mean that one is not worth an answer.


----------



## razu (Jun 19, 2006)

i see they are having seminars and sales 24th & 25th i have never been there but am planing on checking out the walleye seminar need to find out what day is bass and what day is walleye


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2007)

does anyone know if the sell firearms?


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

did it look like this one?


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

Yep , that was it . I wanted to try and look for someone with an OGF hat or shirt ... But All the tackle had me in a trance .


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

rapman said:


> does anyone know if the sell firearms?


Look above ^
Crappiebud already answered with a yes. 


I went to the fin, for the first time last month..
It easily competes with cabelas on selection. I felt like a kid in a candy store going there.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

How long would it take me to get there from Youngstown?


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Probably an hour and a half from Youngstown.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2007)

do they sell firearms......sheesh


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

Rapman, the answer is yes. Both new and used.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2007)

thank you. thought i was trying to communicate with aliens for a moment.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

rapman said:


> thank you. thought i was trying to communicate with aliens for a moment.


crappiebub responded to your question on page 1 post #8 of this thread.


----------



## bimhoff07 (Mar 9, 2006)

We're not aliens, Rapman - at least most of us, lol. The firearms question has now been answered 3 times in the post - just read back through it.

Young-gun, triton was correct. It will take about an hour and a half to an hour and 45 minutes from Youngstown.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2007)

wow, i did miss it. not used to how the threads set up. when you get to be over 50, aliens start playing games with you eyes. gentlemen, i stand corrected and apologize......my bad. (btw, when i hit the mega lottery, i am going to buy pymatuning, and move it to mahoning county. you guys can all fish for free).


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

I love the Fin' and only 52 minutes from my driveway...

Does anyone know if the carry guns?

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## bimhoff07 (Mar 9, 2006)

Haha, Nipididdee! If I remember correctly, I'm _pretty sure_ you can find guns there!


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2007)

nip, i think someone said they do, only to americans, no aliens purchases allowed.


----------



## wanderingbuckeye (Mar 6, 2007)

where exactly are they located at?? I am at work and our filters wont let me look at the site. I plan on traveling from Cincy to cabelas in a month or so and if its on the way i may swing thru..

P.s is it not untrue the they dont carry firearms?


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

652 Rt. 250 East, Ashland, Ohio Just East of 71.


----------

